# Open-Xchange Plugin für ISPConfig3 verfügbar!



## tafkaz (15. Nov. 2012)

Hallo Forum,
wir sind extrem stolz unser Open-Xchange Plugin für ISPConfig3 ankündigen zu dürfen.

Mit Hilfe dieses Plugins ist es nun endlich möglich, Ihren Kunden und Resellern alle Features der weit verbreiteten Kommunikationsplattform Open-Xchange über ISPConfig anzubieten.
Falls Sie Open-Xchange noch nicht kennen sollten, können sie hier eine Demo starten.

Mit Hilfe unserer Software ist es ausserdem möglich eine "on premise" Open-Xchange SE Installation komplett mit ISPConfig3 zu administrieren.
Die Konfiguration von Kontexten und OX-Usern wird damit ein Kinderspiel.









Das offizielle Release ist für den 1. Januar 2013 geplant.
Sollten Sie Interesse haben, das tool bereits vorher zu testen, können Sie uns direkt anschreiben, oder es hier posten.

Die Software wird zu einem sehr günstigen Preis verfügbar sein, weitere Infos folgen in diesem Thread und auf unserer Homepage.

Sascha Zucca & Thomas Teves
    Systemschmiede IT-Lösungen
www.systemschmiede.com 
like us on Facebook


----------



## hahni (20. Nov. 2012)

Arbeitet das Plug-In auch mit der Community-Version zusammen? Ich kenne den Funktionsumfang dann natürlich nicht. Aber vielleicht könnte man da noch zusätzliche Bonuspunkte ausspielen, da es doch - soweit ich weiß - dafür kein entsprechendes Admin-Interface gibt?


----------



## tafkaz (20. Nov. 2012)

Hallo!
Grundsätzlich sollte das plugin auch mit CE laufen, die software ist ja die selbe. Ein Verwalten von OX-premium mit mobility zum Beispiel geht dann natürlich nicht, aber die Konfiguration wird definitiv wesentlich erleichtert.
Wir können uns ISPConfig mit dem Connector ja, wie gesagt, durchaus als Admin-GUI für On Premise Installationen, also zum Beispiel der OXSE vorstellen.
Ob der Preis für unsere Lösung bei einer Community Edition, die ja meistens in sehr kleinen Installationen genutzt wird, dann noch interessant ist, muss man natürlich abwägen.

Also klare Antwort:
Ja, wird gehen, mit Abstrichen! ;-)

Liebe Grüße
Sascha


----------



## tafkaz (24. Dez. 2012)

*Onlinedemo*

Es ist vollbracht:

Pünktlich zum Fest ist die Demo unseres Ox-Connectors for ISPConfig3 nun online: 
http://ispdemo.ox-connector.de 

Bitte melden Sie sich an mit:

Username: ox-admin 
Password: ox-admin 

Kurze Erläuterung zum Automatismus bei aktivem Global Webmail in den Ox-Server-Settings: 

- Beim Anlegen einer neuen Maildomain wird automatisch ein entsprechender OX-Context erstellt 
- Beim Anlegen neuer Mailboxen erstellt das Plugin automatisch einen entsprechenden Ox-Client mit "PIM plus" 

Viel Vergnügen beim Testen, wir freuen uns auf Ihr Feedback.


Wir wünschen Ihnen allen frohes Weihnachtsfest

Sascha Zucca & Thomas Teves
Systemschmiede IT-Lösungen


----------



## tafkaz (3. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Forum!
Wir sind sehr stolz endlich die offizielle Veröffentlichung unseres "OX-Connectors for ISPConfig" verkünden zu können.
Das Programm ist nun komplett funktionsfähig und wird vollständig kompatibel zur bald erscheinenden neuen Open-Xchange Version "OX AppSuite" sein.
Kontaktiert uns um mehr zur Installation und Lizensierung des plugins zu erfahren.

Liebe Grüße
Sascha und Tom

Systemschmiede IT-Lösungen
www.systemschmiede.com
info@systemschmiede.com
like us on Facebook!


----------

